# Apple does it again!



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Apple does it again!



Apple announced today that it has developed a breast implant that can store and play music. The iTit will cost from $499 to $699, depending on cup and speaker size. This is considered a major social breakthrough, because women are always complaining about men staring at their breasts---and not listening to them.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Apple does it again!
> 
> Apple announced today that it has developed a breast implant that can store and play music. The iTit will cost from $499 to $699, depending on cup and speaker size. This is considered a major social breakthrough, because women are always complaining about men staring at their breasts---and not listening to them.


LMAO!!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

OMG.  The iTit.  Hilarious!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

There is a PG picture that came with it, but I couldn't copy and paste it.  I loved this and hope I didn't offend anyone.
Paula


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

That was fantastic!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

This should have been in the Boobs thread.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

intinst said:


> This should have been in the Boobs thread.


We have a boobs thread? Mod, please move. I wish I could have put the picture in. It was a cool graphic.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Dang it I was going to say move it to the boob thread. Lol!!!!


----------

